# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  MDMA therapie

## Lana van Goedhoop

Hee allemaal, ik ben hier nieuw: ik heet Lana, ben 25 jaar, woon in Amsterdam en ben vanwege mijn (PTSS) posttraumatische stressstoornis (ontstaan na een uitputtende jeugd, een verlies van iemand die mij heel erg dierbaar was en een ongeluk) opzoek naar een psycholoog, psychiater of psychotherapeut die mij verder zou kunnen helpen met de problemen die ik heb. De therapie waar ik echter naar opzoek ben is wat ongewoon; het heet 'MDMA-therapie'. Nu heb ik namelijk gelezen dat deze drug namelijk, in combinatie met de daarbijbehorende therapie-sessie, mijn stoornis volledig kan genezen! Als u dus een psycholoog kent of bent die met MDMA werkt, laat het mij dan alsjeblieft weten! Je mag me gewoon mailen: [email protected] 
Het zou ontzettend veel voor mij betekenen!

Liefs,

Lana van Goedhoop

----------

